

Bringing back the &lt;blink&gt; tag with CSS3. (Just for fun) - zombio
https://github.com/zombio/blink

======
cbhl
I suggest that you take a look at:

Some killjoys have removed the blink tag from Firefox (jwz.org)

[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6182690](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6182690)
(294 points, 60 days ago, 149 comments).

